# My Humble Little 300 Gallon Mixed Reef



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

I was recommended this forum by a reefer I met online. So far it's awesome! I look forward to getting to know each and every one of you 

Well, onto my tank. I took some half-assed photos that came out looking bluer than papa smurf so the temperature was adjusted a bit. Other than that, these are pretty stock.

I picked up this tank used from Big Als, in fact it used to be the old show tank at the Big Als in Mississauga. I got it for a steal to say the least. My equipment list is as follows.

-300 gallon Marineland Deep Dimension Tank
-3xAI Sol Super Blue
-2xMP40WES's
-Vertex Libra Doser
-SUPER REEF OCTOPUS XP-3000I CONE skimmer
-Zeovit System /w coral snow, zeozym, and coral vitalizer
-pinpoint ph monitor
-500 watt heater

and I think thats about it.

Anyways I would love any recommendations, or advice about anything. One thing I love about reefing is that no one knows everything but everyone knows something.

I took a variety of full tank shots, if you guys want to see anything else just ask


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

Also one thing I'd like to add was that this photo was taken right after a water change and a feeding  excuse the mess.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That's looking great! Thanks for sharing......Mess? Your display looks better as a 'mess' than mine on its best day  Welcome to the forum. Cheers.


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

Taipan said:


> That's looking great! Thanks for sharing......Mess? Your display looks better as a 'mess' than mine on its best day  Welcome to the forum. Cheers.


Oh please, I've seen your tank. Its beautiful.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!
Nice looking tank


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to GTAA, your tank is beautiful and is incredible how powerfull the AI are that you have 3 for 300 gallons thats almost 1 module per 100 gallons
Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

explor3r said:


> Welcome to GTAA, your tank is beautiful and is incredible how powerfull the AI are that you have 3 for 300 gallons thats almost 1 module per 100 gallons
> Thanks for sharing!!!!!


I know right! Although there is a bit of deception involved. Those 3 Sols are only lighting my front 2/3 of the tank. The back 1/3 is fairly dim. Although this works quite well for me as corals that prefer the dark I put back there. Also my Riterri Anemone hangs out in the back of the tank as well. I guess it didn't like the LED's too much  but its happy back there.

One thing I'd also like to point out is the spotlighting you see in the photos, in the near future I'd like to add 3 more to the front and cut the intensity of the lights down. It'll give a more even spread, but me being me, I'll still probably run them all at 100% 

As for growth, everything spreads like a weed. This tank has only been properly up for 1.5 years and everything you see in there has doubled in size. The biggest gainer was the montipora and the frogspawn. The frogspawn was only one branch when I got it, its now at least 25+. The montipora was 3" in diameter and its now 7.5"+


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome to gtaa! sexy lps tank! when did you started this tank?


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

thmh said:


> Welcome to gtaa! sexy lps tank! when did you started this tank?


Thanks! I started this particular tank in November of 2011 but I've been in the reef keeping hobby for more than 10 years . Started with my dad when I was 10 now its just me at 21.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Faizan said:


> Thanks! I started this particular tank in November of 2011 but I've been in the reef keeping hobby for more than 10 years . Started with my dad when I was 10 now its just me at 21.


omg another youngin! glad to see your staying on the salty wagon! btw typezero,flazky and i are in our early 20s as well!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome!!!!

Only 21!! - well for being only 21 you have an amazing set-up! Good job!

Liz


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

thmh said:


> omg another youngin! glad to see your staying on the salty wagon! btw typezero,flazky and i are in our early 20s as well!


HAHA sweet!! I guess I won't look like a little kid at meets now


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Faizan said:


> HAHA sweet!! I guess I won't look like a little kid at meets now


Yeah you will, There's always us old guys and if you ever meet Sig he's like the grandpa of saltwater.

Come to the BBQ in May dude!!


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

If I have some free time I sure will! It'll be nice to discuss reefs with people other than my dad and my parrot for a change  

all my friends just nod and say "LOOK ITS NEMO"


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

unfortunatley the Nemo effect is here to stay! 

+1 beautiful tank.


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

kamal said:


> unfortunatley the Nemo effect is here to stay!
> 
> +1 beautiful tank.


Tell me about it eh. I even wrote a little blurb about it on my flickr account

http://www.flickr.com/photos/faizash/5489747210/in/set-72157626162904492


----------



## dc_addict (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey Faizan, tank looks great and thanks again for the deal on the skimmer.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Yeah you will, There's always us old guys and if you ever meet Sig he's like the grandpa of saltwater.
> 
> Come to the BBQ in May dude!!


Lol Dave would let you sit on his leg and tell you stories, the barbecue will rock this year come join us


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

that's a monster of a tank! looks great. and nice parrot! i'd love a macaw but i don't have the room. i'm about to pick up a sun conure chick soon..lol. is yours a green winged?


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

dc_addict said:


> Hey Faizan, tank looks great and thanks again for the deal on the skimmer.


No problem. Get your tank up soon so I can give you those frags! Btw, while doing some spring cleaning, I found an old 24" t5 unit I use to use for my sump. Its pretty slim and Im sure it will fit under your tank as a sump light. Take it for free, also I forgot to give you the bacteria for cycling last time you came.


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> that's a monster of a tank! looks great. and nice parrot! i'd love a macaw but i don't have the room. i'm about to pick up a sun conure chick soon..lol. is yours a green winged?


Thanks! And its a scarlet macaw. Like I always say, the only thing bigger than a macaws personality is the mess they make  that being said, Jack is here to stay for as long as he is alive, I hope to pass him down to my grandkids one day


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

that's badass. an uncle has a golden blue macaw and it's awesome but it destroys his house..lol i had a green cheeked conure before and i'm torn right now between the sun conure or a hans macaw.


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

Also look up Alexandrine Parrots. My friend has one and I think thats the only bird besides Jack that I feel is actually communicating with you or trying to understand what you're saying to it. Other than that, I really love sun conures, don't have much experience with a hans.

As for your uncles macaw thats hilarious. Jack is pretty well behaved though, he just gets upset with new people but after 15 minutes he becomes pretty chill. Also he knows to only make a mess in his room, once he's outside of that room, he neither poops or bites any furniture. It took some training but I'm pretty sure any bird can learn that.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Great aquascaping! Lots of places to put coral w/o the need to glue them down.

Welcome to our little corner of madness and obsession


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

Interesting little side note, I modelled my aquascaping to be as mathematically close to the golden ratio as I could. The golden ratio (1.618:1) can be seen in such things as the Mona Lisa, Nautilus shells, the proportions of the Pantheon etc.

It is an extremely aesthetically pleasing division and I'd like to think so far its working 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice tank. Welcome


----------

